# Schmutz und Kratzer ?



## dA hOmeR (8. Juli 2004)

Hi !
Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir nicht einer erklären könnte wie man guten schmutz bzw. kratzer machen kann .
es sollte auf allen flächen(holz u. metall) gut aus sehen .

ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für eure hilfe 

mfg
hOmeR


----------



## chrisbergr (8. Juli 2004)

Ich will dir jetzt einfach mal nur die konventionelle Art beschreiben:
Benötigt werden Stück Holz/Stück Metall und Schlüssel oder Schere und einen Scanner.
Jetzt gehst du hin, und kratzt mit der Schere (oder dem Schlüssel oder was auch immer) auf dem benötigten Material herum. Dann nimmst du das Stück, legst es auf den Scanner und schon hast du dein verkratztes Material auf dem PC.

BTW: Bitte achte auf Groß/-Kleinschreibung. (Netiquette)

Gruß


----------



## extracuriosity (8. Juli 2004)

mit Grunge Brushes. Such mal einen, der ca. 2500 Threads hier im Forum.
STICHWORT: GRUNGE


----------



## dA hOmeR (8. Juli 2004)

@extracuriosity

thx ich wußte nit das man es so nennt .

@ der andere
wie lustig ....

mfg
hOmeR


----------

